# 2,4 dinitrophenolate vs. 2,4 dinitrophenol?



## antelope07 (Mar 18, 2015)

I found someone offering 2,4 dinitrophenolate in the lawn care section on a website that is kinda well known, any one have any experience with that? 
Not sure if this is the best section for this type of home care question, but im throwing it out there.
They have it listed as DNP, so I asked if it works the same as 2,4 dinitrophenol, what we really know as DNP.

This is the answer I got, "It's performs the same once the sodium cleaves from the molecule with in the organisim. The benefit of this form is that the side effects aren't as extreme. It is capsule form, every capsule is 200mg. Any other question feel free to ask.

Its like $60 for a mystery amount of 200mg capsules


----------



## dnpdom (Dec 17, 2015)

*Dinitrophwnolate Is The Crystal Form Of Dnp*



antelope07 said:


> I found someone offering 2,4 dinitrophenolate in the lawn care section on a website that is kinda well known, any one have any experience with that?
> Not sure if this is the best section for this type of home care question, but im throwing it out there.
> They have it listed as DNP, so I asked if it works the same as 2,4 dinitrophenol, what we really know as DNP.
> 
> ...




With Most Other Chemicals A compound normally goes the crystallization to purify the product. From Everything Ive Read about crystal DNP the crystallization actually does the opposite. It is not making it any pure as its adding another molecule to it the chemical compound which is (Sodium). They Are Both Two Very Strong And Dangerous chemicals I don't think you'd want to by a big batch of this stuff from (Joe From Brooklyn) No offence to those named Joe.


----------

